# Mo's Modified Mo



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Part of my fun with making a frame is that I can remake it if I want too. This isn't an eye-opener of a posting. I think it is a reminder that if something isn't working, then don't be shy about experimenting with a fixit.
When I put this project together I fell short on the most important part of the fork. I wasn't comfortable at the time of the makery because I didn't have enough 'fork tip' knowledge. I am a little further down the road now and felt I could bring my Gunjiro into to the space of a real good shooter. My first version was really just a two pronged fork tip to direct a single tube. Now it will shoot a set of flats OR tubes if I desire. This will likely be set up as a light duty shooter, maybe BB's if I can get over the fear of putting my eye out!























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I remember this one. Its got the awesome oriental inspired tribute wrap.

Its funny you posted this thought because ive been hiding this sling for a while it was the 2nd or 3rd i made and i didnt let it dry long enough and the wood shrunk. So theres a height difference with the plywood, natural tree branch fork, and the home made HDPE. Its a solid little shooter with stainless steel pins, its not coming apart with out using small explosives. So i started filing and sanding again. I also didnt like the band set up so something has to be done about that just dont know yet. Ill keep you posted with the progress.

View attachment 298054
View attachment 298056
View attachment 298058
View attachment 298060


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I remember this one. Its got the awesome oriental inspired tribute wrap.

Its funny you posted this thought because ive been hiding this sling for a while it was the 2nd or 3rd i made and i didnt let it dry long enough and the wood shrunk. So theres a height difference with the plywood, natural tree branch fork, and the home made HDPE. Its a solid little shooter with stainless steel pins, its not coming apart with out using small explosives. So i started filing and sanding again. I also didnt like the band set up so something has to be done about that just dont know yet. Ill keep you posted with the progress.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

NSFC said:


> I remember this one. Its got the awesome oriental inspired tribute wrap.
> 
> Its funny you posted this thought because ive been hiding this sling for a while it was the 2nd or 3rd i made and i didnt let it dry long enough and the wood shrunk. So theres a height difference with the plywood, natural tree branch fork, and the home made HDPE. Its a solid little shooter with stainless steel pins, its not coming apart with out using small explosives. So i started filing and sanding again. I also didnt like the band set up so something has to be done about that just dont know yet. Ill keep you posted with the progress.
> 
> ...


Yea Brother, that is what I'm talking about!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool revisions y'all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks awesome


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Softly rounded fork tips
Target side fork groove. Simple and appropriate for this little 'Palm Shooter'. Just what the SlingDoctor ordered!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

